# Anyone tried homemade detergent in a front loader/HE?



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

I made my own laundry detergent for years but when I got my new washing machine (about 2 months ago) I bought the Cheer HE detergent. It is much higher than making it on my own. Has anyone used homemade in a HE machine? Mine is a Frigidare brand. What were the results. Did you use powder or liquid? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I used homemade "liquid" detergent in my front loader with good results, but I don't like the way the washing soda destroyed the elastic in our underthings so I stopped using it. I now use Method HE, about 2Tbs per load and while the bottle is expensive it lasts forever.


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

well ...I'm a naturalist ...I have been using a powdered surfactant from To Die For ...here is the direct link to the product http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item.php?item_id=176&category_id=35

you can use this for so many things ...I do laundry with it ( it's a great bubbling bath powder too) ...I don't have a front loader but I do go to the laundromat & use the front loaders there - I only need 3/4 - 1 oz of this per load. It is baby mild & completely natural being derived from palm. You can enhance it with borax or baking soda if you need to kick it up a notch. If you try it, remember, this stuff is very concentrated so start out sparingly with what ever you do with it. I love it.


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

i would wait at least until your warranty is up... if your washer breaks and you haven't been using HE detergent the company may void your warranty. Ive a top loading HE washer and it has a sensor that will tell you when you've used the wrong soap( i haven't done this, but it is in the manual). Regular deterg. suds too much for HE washers. He washers are too expensive to void out your warranty to save a few $.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

sunny girl, I agree with you, I have a front loader and when the guy had to come out to fix it that was his first question--are you using HE detergent?--

fortunately I was, and I always will, that bill ( paid by the store, not me) was $160.00. And that was just to take a sock out of the pump. ( not any thing that I could have done about that, it just happens some time.

I am extending my warranty also, because I could not afford to repair it many times at this price.

sorry, I know that you didn't want to hear this.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a front loading HE machine and I've recently started using home made laundry soap in it. Jury is still out about how pleased I am with the results. Prior to that I never used HE detergents. I used regular detergent at 1/4 the regular amount. I think the main reason for using HE detergent in the washing machine is because it produces less suds. Since an HE machine uses much less water, it rinses out HE detergent suds better than it can regular laundry detergent. My home made laundry soap produces virtually no suds at all. 

I do agree that you should check your warranty and see what, if anything, it specifies for using laundry detergent/soap. I've had mine about 8 years and the recommendation at that time was to use HE or 1/4 the amount of regular detergent. See what yours says and then be sure not to do anything that may void the warranty. I certainly agree that repair work on these puppies can be expensive! The only repair work I've had done was a bad computer chip - it would not spin. That set me back $150.

Hope that helps.

Penny


----------

